# Allergic Reaction to my Hedgie?



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay so I would never not handle my hedgies because of something like this but over the past couple months I started reacting to my hedgies quills when they rub against me hard enough (doesn't always happen but it happens often). I end up developing little itchy bumps. They aren't that bad just a little irritating. I haven't changed anything with them so I have to think it's just my skin but I just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar issue ever. I am not the type of person to take this super serious & I will continue to raise hedgies probably always lol because I can't imagine my life without them but that's all I can think that it is which is weird because I know hedgies don't really affect any kind of allergies. Any ideas or suggestions? Just curious. I always hold them against me. I enjoy it so I don't want to start holding them just in blankets or anything, that's not really an option for me right now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs do cause allergies. It's a myth that they're a hypoallergenic animal in any way. You can try making sure they're clean before you hold them, by wiping their quills down with a wet washcloth. It may be that the quills are just creating openings in your skin for allergens to get into, either from the quills or the air.

Just be careful and keep an eye on it. See if you can tell if it's just with specific hedgehogs or with any of them. Allergies often get worse with time, and there are many people who have had them get bad enough that they had absolutely no choice but giving up their hedgehog. It might be a good idea to take as many precautions as you can right now to keep it from getting worse, like wiping down their quills and using a blanket to hold them. Nancy may have some more helpful advice though, she has more experience with allergies to hedgehogs herself & with her past customers.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of bedding are you using? If Carefresh, shavings or a loose type of commercial bedding, try switching to liners. Often we react to what is on their quills. 

As Lilysmommy mentioned, keep him clean. Try more frequent baths and try with and without soap. Sometimes it's what we use to bath them with that causes the problem. 

Try wiping your hands and arms frequently with a baby wipe or damp washcloth. Usually that will lessen any reaction. 

For whatever reason, some hedgehogs cause more of a reaction than others and I've found it really doesn't seem to make any difference if the hedgehog is a slob or a clean freak. :lol: 

You may go on to develop more serious reactions including respiratory issues, or these bumps may be all you ever get. I've had hedgehogs that triggered my asthma as well as those who give me the bumps and itchy hands. I've even had asthma attacks while bathing them so I only do one bath per evening now rather than having a bath night and doing everyone. :lol:


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you both. You mentioned some good ideas. I actually use blankets and liners and not bedding because of my first hedgie getting mites from a tainted bag. They seem to like the blankets well and both of my current hedgies are fairly clean. They potty on paper towels like a puppy on pee pads. I don't use any fragranced soap or softener and I rarely use the softener at all. It does seem to happen more with my female than my male (but my female likes to be held a lot more than my male). The baby wipes are a good idea (I usually use an all natural hand sanitizer after they go back in their bins but I started after the irritation started so I know it's not the sanitizer) as they would have more of a cooling effect. I usually do a general bath day too but maybe splitting it up would be a better idea. I know that I won't rehome my hedgies even if it gets worse, I have family to help me out if I need it (my female is very attached to me especially) but for now I will just take the necessary precautions. Hopefully nothing more will come of it as I don't have any serious allergies to any other animals. I may just end up using my hedgie bags more frequently and pick up some baby wipes. I will also try the baths without their regular soap to see if that makes a difference. Thanks again


----------



## *hogwild* (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had a similar experience lately. Sometimes when Banjo's quills poke me I get little red bumps but not every time. I haven't changed anything so I'm thinking that what's happening is that he's been licking his quills more and my skin is reacting to his saliva. I'm allergic to cat saliva (a certain protein in the saliva to be exact) so it's not that much of a stretch for me. Anyway, I just wash my arm or hand off and the bumps usually go away within in a day.


----------



## TeachAtHome (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, that is common. It happens to me, too -- and my husband.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you both very much as well. I am very glad to hear that I'm not alone with this (by the way I love Banjo's picture). The thought of the saliva did cross my mind and the more I think about that, the more it makes sense. They don't last long with me either and definitely don't deter me from handling my babies. I appreciate everyone's input on this


----------



## hedg (Feb 14, 2015)

so im allergic to like every animal but i thought when i got my hedgehog henery it wouldnt have a allergic reaction but i did. they are little red bumps that kinda look like chicken pocks. what can i do to make them go away


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrocortisone creme is what I use. I also try to make sure that their quills don't touch me as often. Make sure to wipe down quills with a damp papertowel will also help some of the reaction.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I'm allergic to all my pets and I get the exact same hives from all of them... But I love them. So it's okay.  Sometimes after playing with my hedgehog in a short-sleeve shirt, I have to go take a shower because my arms are so itchy that I can't stand it...


----------



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

The same thing happens to me. I get hives everywhere Rosie Mae's quills touch me. Oh well, it's worth it!


----------

